# Them Pin Thingy Whatdoyoucallem wotsits you know!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I have a Blaupunkt (VW) radio I need to wire an extra pin into an emty socket like the one in the picture on this link > IMAGE

You crimp your wire into them so you can slot them into the socket and make the connection. They come in all sizes and are male - female square round etc. Like bullet connecters.

Does anyone know what the actual name is for them so I can search for them on the RS website?

Hope you can help

Trev


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev, try looking for SMA connectors.. or Lucar connectors  


Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I think we have got our wires crossed*

Hello Dave,

Thanks for the reply. I wthink we may have got our wires crossed! It is not for the Antenna it is the square socket pins that go in the radio connecters. Please see the additional image here (its is the ones that fit in the socket on the right of the image)

Click here> RadioPinsSockets

Thanks Again,
Trev


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

ISO connectors but not sure what the crimps are called


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

roboughton said:


> ISO connectors but not sure what the crimps are called


Crimp pins or crimp sockets, to suit ISO connector?

Geo might know?

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev
There are so many different manufacturers of crimp connectors ie Tyco, AMP, Amphenol etc and so many different sizes that mostly require special tooling that I would think that the easiest way to get this sorted is to get a new lead set mate. I had a quick look around and found This or This if it is of any help.

Good luck Trev

Keith


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think you'll find they're called "terminals to fit mouldings".
I recently added some speakers and had to run 2 additional wires into the connector block that plugs into the back of the radio.
I got my terminals from Vehicle Wiring Products. Very helpful people, happy to handle very small orders.
I ordered a couple of spares as I had to crimp them without the proper tools - managed it OK with a pair of pliers - just need to be careful - works fine.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

They are called FASTON's.

The come in sizes of 2.8mm, 4.8mm and 6.3mm (and mabye bigger also ?) I think most of the automotive types are 6.3mm, until you get into the bigger ones for alternators, etc.

Beware though .. you need to get the type with the locking tab on the back, so that they lock in place in the plastic housing.
i.e. If you dont get the locking type, they will simply push out of the housing again when you try to plug that connector on.

Also known as spade connectors. I think RS should have them. Manufacturers are JST, Stocko, AMP (Tyco), and probably lots more.

You dont need the special tooling. Just be careful with a small pliers and you can get a very good termination.

Good luck


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How about these?
Terminals


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I am going to add some of these to my head unit as i have the wires in place i just need to terminate them thanks for all the info guys


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Magic*

Hello you lot,

Your like that washing powder sometimes

Perfect Results Every Time

Thanks a lot for all your responses, found just I needed from your replies to post. Ordered and on the way.

Trev


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Trev - mind if I jump on your thread and ask another question under the same subject :?: 

I've had numerous disasters with fixing rear light boards my trailor and I would like to acquire some 'pins' which would fit through the holes on the board and secure it safely. The pins I'm thinking of are the same type which secure the side boards on a flat truck - they hinge in the middle and open straight for putting the board up and then drop down to secure. I've searched all sorts of fixings and hinges but without joy. They are very common so must be easy to find ....if only I knew what they are called :roll: 

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trailer Board*



baldlygo said:


> Trev - mind if I jump on your thread and ask another question under the same subject :?:
> 
> I've had numerous disasters with fixing rear light boards my trailor and I would like to acquire some 'pins' which would fit through the holes on the board and secure it safely. The pins I'm thinking of are the same type which secure the side boards on a flat truck - they hinge in the middle and open straight for putting the board up and then drop down to secure. I've searched all sorts of fixings and hinges but without joy. They are very common so must be easy to find ....if only I knew what they are called :roll:
> 
> Paul


Hello Paul, No Problem

Trying To Visualise what you mean, can you not google an image to us so I can picture it?

Trev


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Trailer Board*



teemyob said:


> can you not google an image to us so I can picture it?
> 
> Trev


Probably could if I knew what they were called :!: I was hoping people would know from my description  I did try to draw one but found that too difficult - probably would have made it more confusing 

Paul


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Is this what you mean.....

Drum roll & trumpet flourish ........

...... Antiluce ...... (what a funny name)


(if is is please thank me, I've never been thanked  )


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

antiluce .. thats what I was thinking of, but never knew the name.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

:wav: 
That's it - thanks Steptoe and Dealgan.

Now I know what to search for - MHF tops again


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Paul,

thanks for thanking me :wink: 

dealgan,

I never knew the name either but I have some on my trailer so googled for trailer spares

PS the trailer ones come undone when going over a bump so have had to add bolts on the belt & braces principle

After a night's sleep the orign of the name has become clear; "anti-loose", though that quality didn't apply to those on my trailer


----------

